# Problem mit Button darstellung



## Javaman91 (18. Mrz 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem, das bei meinem Programm die Buttons nicht bei jeder Programmausführung so angeordnet werden wie sie sollten.

Einmal werden Sie richtig angeordnet, aber beim nächsten Programmstart wieder nicht.
Obwohl ich am Programm nichts verändert habe!!
Wie gesagt, ich drücke nur auf den grünen "Run" button in Eclips und es wird einmal richtig angezeigt und beim nächsten mal wieder nicht.

Warum??

Hier mein Sourcecode:


```
import javax.swing.*;

public class probieren {

   public static void main(String[] args) {
     
     JFrame Fenster = new JFrame();
     Fenster.setSize(500, 500);
     Fenster.setVisible(true);
     
     JButton button1 = new JButton("Button1");
     button1.setBounds(10, 20, 100, 20);
     
     JButton button2 = new JButton("Button2");
     button2.setBounds(10, 100, 100, 20);
     
     JPanel panel = new JPanel();
     panel.setSize(400, 400);
     panel.setVisible(true);
     
     panel.add(button1);
     panel.add(button2);
     
     Fenster.add(panel);
         
       
   }

}
```

Anbei noch zwei Bilder.

MfG


----------



## Joose (18. Mrz 2016)

Wie sollten sie denn angezeigt werden?

"setVisible(true)" sollte man immer erst am Ende aufrufen. Sobald du diese Methode aufrufst wird er anfangen die Oberfläche zu zeichnen, wenn du im nachhinein noch etwas hinzufügst kann es sein das er das ignoriert bzw. erst beim nächsten Zeichnen der Oberfläche beachtet. Sprich hier könnte auch die Ursache für dein Problem sein.
Außerdem sparst du dir den Aufruf von "setVisible" am Panel wenn du es am Ende 1x für das JFrame machst.


----------



## Schesam (18. Mrz 2016)

Mit LayoutManagern kenne ich mich zwar jetzt nur grob aus, aber ich hab noch nie die setBounds() Methode benutzt ohne Null-Layout. Evtl könnte das auch das Problem sein


----------



## Joose (18. Mrz 2016)

@Schesam: Sollte der LayoutManager die setBounds Angaben beachten, so müssten diese aber immer gleich behandelt werden


----------



## Javaman91 (18. Mrz 2016)

Hab das setVisible(true) ganz unten hin gemacht.
Funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

Es soll so aussehen wie auf dem Bild2.


----------



## lam_tr (18. Mrz 2016)

Also ich denke das setVisible ist automatisch auf true gesetzt wenn man nichts konfiguriert.

Du muss jedes Panel einen Layout zuweisen (z.bsp. GridLayout, VertivalLayout, HorizontalLayout, etc.)
dann werden die Controls gerendert.

das setVisible habe ich bei Swing bisher nur für das HauptFrame gesehen.

Viele Grüße
lam


----------



## Joose (18. Mrz 2016)

lam_tr hat gesagt.:


> Du muss jedes Panel einen Layout zuweisen (z.bsp. GridLayout, VertivalLayout, HorizontalLayout, etc.)
> dann werden die Controls gerendert.



Man muss nicht unbedingt ein LayoutManager zuweisen, das JPanel verwendet das "FlowLayout" als default.

@Javaman91 wie schaut dein Code aktuell aus? Besteht das Problem immer noch das es mal so, mal so ausschaut?


----------



## Javaman91 (18. Mrz 2016)

Ja, wie gesagt, dass problem hat sich nicht geändert.
Der Code ist der selbe, nur das halt setVisible ganz unten steht.
Darf ich euch bitten, das Ihr mal den Code bei euch ausprobiert und schaut ob bei euch auch das problem auftritt?

MfG


----------



## Meniskusschaden (18. Mrz 2016)

Bei mir sieht es jedes Mal wie Bild1 aus.


----------



## Javaman91 (18. Mrz 2016)

Ich habe es gerade bei einem anderen PC probiert und dort funktioniert es bei den ersten drei versuchen nicht, danach funktioniert es.

Warum?

Es war der selbe Code.


----------



## Schesam (18. Mrz 2016)

Bei mir ist es auch immer Bild 1, 10 Versuche...


----------



## Javaman91 (19. Mrz 2016)

Irgendwie kommt mein PC mit dem setBounds() nicht zurecht.
Bild 1 passt ja,  wenn man mit JPanel() arbeitet (FlowLayout).

Eine Frage noch:

Wenn ich Elemente wie z.B. eine Button in ein JFrame einfügen will, warum kann ich das Element nicht direkt in das JFrame einfügen?

Es heißt man muss vorher immer einen Container erstellen.

Muss ich also immer wenn ich ein JFrame oder ein JDialog habe, einen Container hinzufügen damit ich die Bedienelemente einfügen kann?

Wenn ich nämlich direkt an ein JFrame einen Button einfügen möchte, funktioniert das nicht.
Also der Button wird nicht richtig dargestellt.


----------



## Joose (19. Mrz 2016)

Hier eine Beschreibung was der Unterschied zwischen JFrame und JPanel ist, daraus sollte dann auch klarer werden warum das so ist.
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13212431/jpanel-vs-jframe-in-java


----------



## Javaman91 (20. Mrz 2016)

Ein JFrame und ein JDialog sind das Grundgerüst jeder GUI.
Ein JPanel ist ein Container, dieser wird zur gruppierung und strukturierung von Bedienelementen verwendet.

Stimmt das soweit?


----------



## Javaman91 (21. Mrz 2016)

Wenn ich:


```
setLayout(null);
```

zuerst angebe, dann funktioniert das ganze mit:


```
setBounds(....);
```

Was bedeutet setLayout(null)?

Bedeutet das, dass ich kein vordefiniertes Layout wie z.B. ein "FlowLayout" verwenden möchte?
Mit "null" sage ich einfach kein Layout verwenden?

Stimmt das so?


----------



## Joose (21. Mrz 2016)

Jap es wird kein LayoutManager verwendet und man muss sich selber darum kümmern wo welche Elemente seien sollen.
Auch um Größe und Positionierung wenn man das Fenster größer/kleiner macht muss man sich selber kümmern.

Sprich fügst du dem Panel/Fenster eine Komponente hinzu, vergisst aber der Komponente zu sagen wie groß sie ist und wo sie sein soll dann wird sie einfach nicht angezeigt.

Ich würde einfach einen passenden Layoutmanager verwenden. Das "null"-Layout habe ich noch nie gebrauchen können.


----------



## Javaman91 (21. Mrz 2016)

Wie bereits erwähnt ist ein JPanel ein Container, dieser wird zur gruppierung und strukturierung von Bedienelementen verwendet.

Ein JFrame und ein JDialog sind das Grundgerüst jeder GUI.

Grundsätzlich sollte man so vorgehen:

1. Ein JFrame oder ein JDialog erstellen.
2. Ein JPanel erstellen.
3. Dem JPanel die Buttons usw. anfügen.
4. Das JPanle dem JFrame oder JDialog anfügen.
5. Das ganze mit "setVisible" am Ende des Programms anzeigen lassen.

So hab ich das jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Javaman91 (22. Mrz 2016)

Stimmt doch so, oder??


----------



## Joose (22. Mrz 2016)

Jap. Habe eh auf "gefällt mir" gedrückt


----------



## Javaman91 (22. Mrz 2016)

Sorry, hab das übersehen!!

Eigentlich müsste ich aber auch alle Bedienelemente wie z.B. einen Button direkt auf ein JFrame oder ein JDialog platzieren können. Ich meine ohne einen Container wie ein JPanel?


----------



## Joose (22. Mrz 2016)

Javaman91 hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich müsste ich aber auch alle Bedienelemente wie z.B. einen Button direkt auf ein JFrame oder ein JDialog platzieren können. Ich meine ohne einen Container wie ein JPanel?



Probier es einfach aus 
Viele Sachen werden einem klarer und leichter verständlich wen man es einfach ausprobiert und dann etwas damit herumspielt.


----------



## Javaman91 (24. Mrz 2016)

Ja, es funktioniert.


----------



## Javaman91 (24. Mrz 2016)

Eine kurze Frage, warum funktioniert hier das "setTitle()" beim JPanel nicht?


```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class probieren {

   public static void main(String[] args) {
    
     JFrame Fenster = new JFrame("Hallo");
     Fenster.setSize(500, 500);
     Fenster.setLayout(null);
    
     JPanel panel = new JPanel();
     panel.setSize(100, 100);
     panel.setBackground(Color. blue);
     panel.setBounds(350, 350, 50, 50);
     panel.setTitle("Hallo1"); "setTitle" wird Rot markiert??
  
     JButton button1 = new JButton("Button1");
     button1.setBounds(300, 300, 80, 30);
    
     JButton button2 = new JButton("Button2");
     button2.setBounds(36, 21, 100, 200);
    
     Fenster.add(button1);
     Fenster.add(button2);
     Fenster.add(panel);
    
     Fenster.setVisible(true);
    
  }

}
```


----------



## kneitzel (24. Mrz 2016)

JPanel hat kein Text, den Du setzen kannst. Willst Du den Titel des Fensters setzen? Dann wäre setText auf dem Fenster (JFrame) aufzurufen.


----------

